# Jeff's rub



## south jersey bbq tim (May 2, 2010)

being new to the forum..i am still getting used to everything here. i keep seeing Jeff's rub and his other stuff. were can i find it!!!!  just to see


----------



## smokingd (May 2, 2010)

Here is a link where you can order  http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-na...ub-recipe.html


----------



## bassman (May 2, 2010)

Here you go.  I've been using the rub and sauce recipes for a couple of years now almost exclusively.  You won't be sorry.  It's some good stuff!


http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-na...ecipe-smf.html


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 2, 2010)

thanks..is it just the receipe or the product it self?


----------



## smokingd (May 2, 2010)

You have to buy the recipes from Jeff for both the rub and the Q sauce but believe me it is worth every penny I use his all the time on just about everything


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 2, 2010)

oh ok great. .thanks


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2010)

Yep buy the recipe once and you will have it forever. You will like it.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2010)

Now there are a couple of good reasons to buy Jeff's rub and sauce. One is it's that good and the other is it helps to get this place full of happy and helpful folks around so we can smoke to our hearts content.


----------



## old poi dog (May 2, 2010)

His rub and sauce are great out of the box.  Later a you may even want to use it a base start point for your own rub and sauce...but then again you may not need to.  Have fun and post Q-views when you can,


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 11, 2010)

I bought Jeff's recipe and the rub went over big time, but the family still prefers MY sauce recipe to Jeff's and some prefer my rub to Jeff's. However, you can't go wrong with Jeff's recipes! He is a BBQ master.


----------



## allen (May 11, 2010)

Nobody knows if Jeff has had a few and came up with his sauce and rub, or if it came in his Dream, BOTH are whirth (sp) the money, I have had NO complaints, when I use both.


----------



## rc1991 (May 24, 2010)

I just bought Jeff's rub and sauce and used the rub over the weekend for my pork butt. It was amazingly good as was the sauce which I used for dipping the chuckie I did at the same time. 

I would be curious to know how long the sauce will keep in the refrigerator after it's made?


----------



## rbranstner (May 24, 2010)

I have my sauce in the fridge that I made last winter some time and still use it.


----------



## rc1991 (May 24, 2010)

That's cool! Though I don't think mine will make it more than a week or two since I didn't make too much. But in the future I can probably get away with making a bigger batch and storing it!


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 22, 2010)

I just made some of Jeff's yesterday, going to try it on chicken today, had some in some rice last night, may need to add more salt for my taste but we will see.


----------



## texaschef (Jul 17, 2010)

Did a lot of reading about Jeff's rub, just ordered it. Can't wait to try it. I am new to the forum and looking forward to trying new recipes. I'll post the results when I get the chance to use it. Haven"t smoked a thing yet, will start tomorrow with the first smoke, baby back ribs. Just assembled the smoker last night and seasoned it. I Hope I don"t dork the first smoke up!!!

Mike


----------



## rgacat (Jul 17, 2010)

Jeff's sauce and rub should come with warning labels. Ever time I make them I put on about five pounds.  They are sooooo good.

Thanks Jeff we appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been talked into it. I'll be buying the recipies this week.


----------



## toxie (Jul 17, 2010)

Well worth every penny without a doubt!!

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## emt49126 (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought his recipes and tried them out. I must say, I loved the rub. However, the sauce was not my cup of tea.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 26, 2010)

emt.. shoot me an email (jeff at Smoking-Meat.com) and I will get you a refund on the sauce. No problem


----------



## smokeysooner (Nov 18, 2010)

looks like I'll have to try it out... Any guy named Jeff (my twin brother's name) from Tulsa must be  good dude, and probably enjoys right good BBQ.

Question:  I use jalapeno and/or green chile powder in all my rubs.  How would either of these ingredients fare in this rub?  Anyone?


----------



## kevink (Nov 18, 2010)

Sooner,

let me start by saying Jeff's rub is just fantastic.  the first time i ever smoked anything, i used it and i have tried many variations and different recipes but Jeff's rub always welcomes the prodigal son back when i am ready to do things right.

if you add jalapeno or green chile powder to jeff's base rub it works great.  My brother lives in albuquerque and so i get a steady supply of their delicious chile powders.  have added both red and green to jeff's rub as well as rubbing some of the juice from the jalapeno jar on the meat directly and then applying a coating of Jeff's.  You sound like me - the spicier the better - but you know, if your grandma is going to be eating, you obviously dont want to make it too hot.  You can substitute the hot ingredient in Jeff's rub (I'm a lawyer and don't want to play around with revealing his copyrighted secrets!) with jalapeno or other spicier green chile powder or you can keep Jeff's and add a little to it.  I would say his rub is between mild and medium, towards mild, and it won't take much tweaking to bring it up to medium/hot.

Good luck and if it's not perfect the first time you play with it...what better excuse to smoke again!!!

PS - one day i made a brisket for a family at church who heard i was a bbqer and brought me a packer to cook for them.  I used Jeffs rub exactly, and was in the process of making his sauce to go with it.  Unfortunately for me, the shaker top to my bottle of the spicy stuff had been removed only minutes before so i could get the measuring spoon in there and i dumped wayyyyy too much in the saucepot.  I mean a dusty layer of it on top of the cooking sauce, and i tried to remove it best i could but it ended up being much spicier than normal.  To make a long story short, it was great!  The point being, both jeff's rub and sauce are delicious at higher degrees of heat.

Another great use of Jeff's rub - and i HIGHLY recommend giving this a try - take a few pounds of sweet potatoes and make mashed potatoes. (I smoke mine for an hour with pecan at 225, finish baking foiled in the oven at 300, then run through a ricer, and add butter and milk, but just make them however you're comfortable)  When you have your finished sweet mashed potatoes, stir in some heaping tablespoons of Jeff's dry rub.  DELICIOUS!  Fact of the matter is i am eating some as i type.  If you'll excuse me...


----------



## smokeysooner (Nov 18, 2010)

awesome, thanks a lot, Kevin. I'll be ordering the recipes very soon!


----------



## rickypro (Aug 25, 2012)

I just pay pal ordered Jeff's recipes.  I assume the will come via email in time.  Can't wait to try them out.

Smoking my first pork butt next weekend with some baked beans!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 25, 2012)

rickypro said:


> I just pay pal ordered Jeff's recipes.  I assume the will come via email in time.  Can't wait to try them out.
> 
> 
> Smoking my first pork butt next weekend with some baked beans!



yes you should have it soon. If not let us know.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickypro (Aug 25, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> yes you should have it soon. If not let us know.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I have it!  It was in my spam folder.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## rickypro (Aug 25, 2012)

I have it now.  It was in my spam folder.  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## firetwigsgal (Sep 27, 2012)

I recently bought my first smoker and purchased Jeff's rub recipe. I have to say the ribs I smoked were the best I've ever tasted! My boyfriend and his friends were amazed. I'm so glad I didn't mess around with the "wrong" rub recipe!


----------



## obrionusa (Oct 31, 2012)

Is Jeffs's rub good on steaks and roast or just pork and ribs?


----------



## obrionusa (Oct 31, 2012)

obrionusa said:


> Is Jeffs's rub good on steaks and roast or just pork and ribs?


Oh, and turkey/chicken? Going to smoke a turkey for the first time on thanksgiving. Need a good rub.


----------



## ribrack (Dec 18, 2012)

Bought Jeff's Rub and Sauce. They are OK but there are plenty of free ones on the net that are every bit as good


----------



## jlittle7448 (Dec 22, 2012)

Have tried a couple of other rubs (commercial and homemade), heard so many good things about Jeff's, just put some BB's on the smoker with Jeff's excited to try!!!


----------

